# OEM BBS CSL wheels



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

If you are interested in picking up a set email me at [email protected].

Please do not repond to this post in the interest of not cluttering the board.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

:angel:


----------



## Cabby (Apr 1, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## Irrenarzt (May 22, 2003)

Whatever happened to this? I never got an email regarding these wheels. Is this guy collecting email addresses to sell to spammers?


----------



## Cabby (Apr 1, 2003)

I got an email, check out the details 
HERE


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

couldn't get 'em


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

What is this-- a single set being sold or a mass purchase?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *What is this-- a single set being sold or a mass purchase? *


it was going to be a mass purchase, but the wheels could not be had :bawling:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *it was going to be a mass purchase, but the wheels could not be had :bawling: *


Crap--- why not?


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 4, 2003)

*Ok folks...*

We are getting warm..

If I have not already E-mailed you and you are intersted in picking up a set... Email me at [email protected].

Please do not respond to this post.. I can answer any questions you have via Email.


----------

